# Toolemera: Of workbenches and fiddles



## toolemera (Nov 4, 2007)

Folks

A few (well, more than a few) words on Chris Schwarz' new Workbench Book.

http://toolemerablog.typepad.com/toolemera/

Best
Gary


----------



## karma_carpentry (Nov 19, 2007)

Gary, thanks. I have looked at the Taunton Press workbench book, and I liked it. Have you seen that?

Anyway, here is a peek into my woodshop. I made my bench from 17 2x3's that I laminated, and build a solid base for. It's simple but it has worked very well for a year and a half now.

http://karmacarpentry.com/?p=84


----------



## karma_carpentry (Nov 19, 2007)

By the way, I am right nearby you, in Roslindale.


----------



## toolemera (Nov 4, 2007)

*Hi Neighbor*



karma_carpentry said:


> By the way, I am right nearby you, in Roslindale.


I believe I have seen your name in either Angie's List or somewhere else locally. We used to live on the Roslindale / West Rox border across from the Holy Name Church. We moved to Dedham as we couldn't afford to buy in West Rox. Of course now in Dedham no one can afford to upgrade.

Do you ever get to the Spicer Auctions in Rhode Island? And of course, you should poke your nose in at the Oldtools List for a change of pace.

Real nice blog you have going too.

Gary


----------

